

Apple.com Does Not Support SPDY - vimarshk
http://spdycheck.org/#apple.com

======
nodata
So?

"The results show SPDY, on average, is only about 4.5% faster than plain
HTTPS, and is in fact about 3.4% slower than unencrypted HTTP"

\-- <http://www.guypo.com/technical/not-as-spdy-as-you-thought/>

------
jgeorge
From Wikipedia: "SPDY (pronounced speedy) is an open networking protocol
developed primarily at Google for transporting web content."

Apple.com doesn't support it? Color me surprised.

